# Capt. George Darragh, Harbour Road, Carnlough



## AnnieD50 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm researching my family history and they were the Darraghs from Carnlough. My grandad was called George Darragh and he was born in Carnlough on 28th April 1882 and aged 14 he took to sea life joining his father's ship. (My great grandfather was called John Darragh who was born around 1844).Then my grandfather worked for Messrs. Walker & Rain. During the Great War he served on the East Coast and then he worked for Messrs. Howden Bros., shipowners Larne. When he passed on 21st April 1932 aged 49 (RVH with an infection of the kidneys)) he left my granny Annie with three young sons. His brother Captain Alexander Darragh was also deceased. He died on 29th March 1928 aged 49 of pulmonary tuberculosis. His surviving brothers were Captain Daniel Darragh, half brother John Darragh (New Zealand) and half brother Captain Patrick Darragh (New Zealand) who drowned in 1903 aged 32. I would love any information anyone might have. I think my grandad was on a ship called 'St Mirren' and 'The Duchess'


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

George Darragh b.27.4.1882. Carnlough. Master Mariner. Certificate of Competency HT 105459. 
He has a CR 10 card which shows his id card photo. If you don’t already have it let me know and I will pass on to you.

This what I can put together with regard to some of his voyages. No doubt there were many more.

111275 – BONAHAVEN - ?
104548 - SAINT MIRREN - 21.3.1904 - 3.5.1904.
111229 – THE DUTCHESS – 4.1.1915 – 30.4.1915.
111229 - THE DUTCHESS – 1.7.1915 – 19.7.1915.
? GREATHAM - ?1915 
113468 – JESSIE - ?1915.

Regards

Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Just to complement Hughs findings. According to one of the 1915 half yearlycrew agreements of THE DUCHESS he gives his place of birth as Greatham
https://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/do***ent/190441#&gid=1&pid=2




__





Crew Lists of the British Merchant Navy – 1915


For the first time ever, the Crew Lists of the British Merchant Navy from the year 1915 have been digitised and made available to search for free. Find relatives and loved ones via our database of over 39,000 crew lists.



1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Just to complement Hughs findings. According to one of the 1915 half yearlycrew agreements of THE DUCHESS he gives his place of birth as Greatham
https://1915crewlists.rmg.co.uk/do***ent/190441#&gid=1&pid=2 regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't know whats happening with the links try Crew Lists of the British Merchant Navy – 1915

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Roger,
The over sensitive "bad words filter" is at work here and changing your first link. If annie would go to your second link and put George Darragh into the search hopefully she will see the information.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Annie,
I recieved a private conversation but unfortunately it has been marked as







so I cannot reply to you.
Can you unlock it please or send me your email address? Thanks.
Regards
Hugh


----------

